# GOOD BYE WINTER HELLO SHOP!!!! FINISHED THE SHEATH



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like Old Man Winter is moving on...so we have been Blessed enough to finally hit the shop....made this one out of a cross-cut saw and copper with brass pins. Handles are Bloodwood, I did some solder work with the copper guards and I left some of the original pitting on the blade to add a little character. 7-1/2" of cutting edge on the up sweep style blade and OAL is 13"....I want to make a sheath that will hold a sharpening ceramic stick ... has any one seen something like that I could look at?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2018)

Great looking knife Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 4, 2018)

ty very much it has been a while....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

https://www.outdoorsupplies.co.nz/Knifekut_ArcticSet.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Puma-SGB-Skin-n-Cape-White-Bone--67583


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

http://goinggear.com/morakniv-bushc...nife-with-sheath-firesteel-and-sharpener.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

https://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk...iresteel-and-dc4-sharpening-stone-24850-p.asp


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2018)

Great to see your knifery work again! That handle is intensely cool! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

That looks great Jack, I love the bloodwood!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

That's a great looking filet Knife! Show me a pile O fish and I'll get busy carving some filets!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 4, 2018)

thanks all. Rip you must have an awful lot of time on your hands ...LOL look at all those sheaths!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> thanks all. Rip you must have an awful lot of time on your hands ...LOL look at all those sheaths!



That I do.....


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 4, 2018)

Great looking knife Pappy!!! Love the bloodwood handle.


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful blade Pappy!Tony


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks good Pappy, I just through grinding some paring knife blades I made from a piece of big band saw blade.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 4, 2018)

Good Looking Pappy. How thick is that blade?


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 4, 2018)

Great looking knife! I haven't made one like that because I'm afraid of it warping one way then the other due to how thin it is. Any tips?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 5, 2018)

The thing about working with this metal is patience patience patience..... you have to do everything slowly. Because yes, it is thin...the saw was a hair over 3/32" around .09400" (due to the rust) after I took it down to a workable finish it was around the .078125" that was the working thickness. At this stage I didn't run it cross ways I ran it parallel to the belt .... using a magnet to hold it, and began tapering to the tip. Dipping the entire blade in water between each pass. realize I am working on a 6" X 48" belt that has plenty of flat backing to keep the piece stable as I run it to the desired taper, leaving enough meat to insure a proper annealing and tempering before I reach the final product. (I hope this is making sense to all you knife makers) I was working towards a less flex in this one as I knew I was going to use it for larger fish, the process is even more wearing to the mind the thinner you work in order to get the flex you want for small fish. I use 100 grit to start and end up with 400 on the 6" X 48" then I head to the 2" and run up to 600 grit using the magnet and running it parallel like on the 4" once I get the desired taper (then) I run it across to get the cutting edge. This takes time again I cannot emphasize this enough....once I reach 90% of my final work it is annealed drilled for pins and the tempered at 300 degrees for one hour then 200 degrees for one hour. Then we sharpen the blade and polish, then tape it and make the guards solder in place and then make the handles. Every thing is had sanded to the level I want and then we begin our final finish.....which is an old family secret, LOL.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 5, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Great looking knife! I haven't made one like that because I'm afraid of it warping one way then the other due to how thin it is. Any tips?


If you plate quench it with weight on the plates there is very little chance of warping. Also if it warp you can clamp it to a length of angle iron with shims under the center of the warp during the draws (tempers).

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 6, 2018)

Yep, I have read about the clamping and plate usage to prevent warping.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that is African paduak and not bloodwood.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 10, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> I'm pretty sure that is African paduak and not bloodwood.


You are right...I wrote the wrong wood type!!!!LOL


----------



## Strider (Mar 19, 2018)

Gosh what a taper! I would say nice lines...there is a line :D
Can you post a video of it cutting/flexing?


----------

